# DAMBOOZLE



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

US Bureau of Reclamation fudges water levels in Lake Mead to avoid implementing additional water cuts - World Socialist Web Site (wsws.org)


Our heroes at the Bureau of Wreck working round the clock to serve I wonder whom?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

F.A.A.C. Slim said:


> US Bureau of Reclamation fudges water levels in Lake Mead to avoid implementing additional water cuts - World Socialist Web Site (wsws.org)
> 
> 
> Our heroes at the Bureau of Wreck working round the clock to serve I wonder whom?


Just like the rest of the current administration, they are there to see their own interests furthered, US taxpayers can go to hell, except for paying taxes to fund it...


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

It's like a fonzi scheme with water


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

F.A.A.C. Slim said:


> It's like a fonzi scheme with water


What does Henry Winkler have to do with the governments "fuzzy math"? 

bwahahaha.....


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

If this is true we are closer to doom than we realized..


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

F.A.A.C. Slim said:


> It's like a fonzi scheme with water


I'm sure you mean ponzi. But fonzi is cooler. Hey


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I remember back when I was in a usfs meeting, the person speaking said" We started on an EA, realized it needed a full EIS to comply with NEPA, and it came back with a FONSI....

Being new to gubbermint back then, I had to ask, what did Henry Winkler have to do with installing vault toilets?

Got a laugh out of everyone, and it was explained to me, FONSI was an acronym for Finding Of No Significant Impact...

Go figure...


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Vegas needs to dry up first so food can be grown. What a waste of good water and oxygen.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

And fucking golf courses in the desert for Christ sake. Seriously??? We are pouring millions of gallons onto those so loudly dressed, white men ( for the most part) can smack a little white ball around. Friggin insane.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Hitting a little ball with a crooked stick, and then driving a little truck after it... AND HITTING IT AGAIN! ....


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

MNichols said:


> Just like the rest of the current administration, they are there to see their own interests furthered, US taxpayers can go to hell, except for paying taxes to fund it...


It would be interesting to hear more about that. The credibility and political neutrality of that website seems just a little fishy to me. And MNichols, please don't turn this forum into a platform for your or anyone else's political views - most of us go to the river in part to get away from the hatred and divisiveness that news sources with an agenda try so hard to stir up. Let's stick to common issues that we can make an impact on and reserve judgment for those who ask about oarlock configuration or ice management. And of course for piling on rec.gov.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

paulster said:


> Let's stick to common issues that we can make an impact on and reserve judgment for those who ask about oarlock configuration or ice management. And of course for piling on rec.gov.


Well, I was trying to turn it into a place to discuss water, or the lack thereof, and the mismanagement of same. I don't see how mentioning that the government and it's myriad agencies are interested only in things that benefit them is turning it political, but you have at it. This thread was about the government and it's fuzzy math to suit its end goals. How do you not discuss the government, without discussing the government?


----------



## thegoodpuppies (May 14, 2021)

Dangerfield said:


> Vegas needs to dry up first so food can be grown. What a waste of good water and oxygen.


I'm not in total disagreement, but Las Vegas actually has some of the best water recycling in the southwest. I do completely agree with how Americans waste so much water on superficial and aesthetic items.







Our Current Water Supply


Colorado River water and local groundwater are the two primary supplies used to meet our community's current water resource needs.




www.snwa.com




.

Pulled from the article I attached the link to-
"When you take a shower or wash your car at a commercial facility, the unused water flows into the sewer system. This sewer water travels to a wastewater treatment facility, where it is treated. The highly-treated wastewater is returned to the Colorado River via the Las Vegas Wash, which flows into Lake Mead. The water returned to the lake earns us return-flow credits. Every gallon of water that is returned to the Colorado River through return-flow credits allows Southern Nevada to take another gallon out, which stretches our limited water supply. With return-flow credits, Nevada can withdraw more than 300,000 acre-feet per year, so long as there are enough flows returned to the river each year that our consumptive use is no greater than 300,000 acre-feet of water per year. ... Approximately 40 percent of the water in the Water Authority's service area is used indoors. Of that, about 99 percent is recycled, either for direct or indirect use."


----------



## thegoodpuppies (May 14, 2021)

jamesthomas said:


> And fucking golf courses in the desert for Christ sake. Seriously??? We are pouring millions of gallons onto those so loudly dressed, white men ( for the most part) can smack a little white ball around. Friggin insane.


Just thought I'd chime in...








How Much Water Consumption Do Vegas Golf Courses Account for? | Las Vegas Advisor


With all the golf courses in the area, what is their impact on water usage?



www.lasvegasadvisor.com





"In fact, conservation efforts have been so successful that the golf courses now use only 7% of the city’s total water consumption — less than the casinos. ... The water itself is “brown” — effluent water straight from the county wastewater treatment plant, not drinking water from Lake Mead. It’s high-quality re-use, but it still contains salts that course superintendents have to deal with."

(This is actually an article from 2017, since then they have even stepped up their efforts!)

I'm not a fan of chasing balls around courtyards, fields, or courses. I leave the ball chasing to my dogs!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

thegoodpuppies said:


> Just thought I'd chime in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Vegas has been using recycled water for non-drinking use for decades. Those fountains folks like to wade into? That water came from the toilet....


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

MNichols said:


> Just like the rest of the current administration, they are there to see their own interests furthered, US taxpayers can go to hell, except for paying taxes to fund it...


Yeah man. So unlike any other administration!


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

MNichols said:


> Well, I was trying to turn it into a place to discuss water, or the lack thereof, and the mismanagement of same. I don't see how mentioning that the government and it's myriad agencies are interested only in things that benefit them is turning it political, but you have at it. This thread was about the government and it's fuzzy math to suit its end goals. How do you not discuss the government, without discussing the government?


When you start your post with "Just like the rest of the current administration," you are intentionally provoking those who have legitimate views counter to yours that have nothing to do with rivers or water policy. I'm fine with complaining about government policy as it affects our activity. I'm not fine with starting a post with a blanket statement intended, perhaps subconsciously, to offend some on this forum that has no bearing on this article. Do you think it would have been effective and reasonable for me to start a post with that same sentence 4 years ago? And would you have been offended by that?

And immediately believing and repeating a news source without considering their biases and looking for confirmation is, IMO, why we as a society are losing our ability to work, live, and play together. Might be time to revise Confirmation Bias.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice to receive guidance from the self appointed thought and speech police.. Your opinion has been duly noted..


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

thegoodpuppies said:


> Just thought I'd chime in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your dog drinks water! So you and every dog owner are the real threat to our national water supply! That's why I traded my dog for a camel.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> Yeah, Vegas has been using recycled water for non-drinking use for decades. Those fountains folks like to wade into? That water came from the toilet....


At least they are trying...


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

My interest here was to see if the B of Wreck was going to suspend 2nd tier cuts to lower basin states based on the "double" counting of water in Powell & Mead. As you can see, Mead is only minutes away from crossing the threshold. And yes I do drink water, play golf, run rivers, flush my toilet etc. so please work with me here and avoid the side excursions.


----------



## thegoodpuppies (May 14, 2021)

jwburdge said:


> And your dog drinks water! So you and every dog owner are the real threat to our national water supply! That's why I traded my dog for a camel.



Point taken... (if you meant it that way) that my dog's waste goes into the landscaping which means it is gone forever (minus evaporation via the water cycle), but mine... apparently I get to drink again! Yum! Maybe I can train my dogs to use the human toilet because most humans just don't cut if for me. Then, I won't feel bad about wasting water!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

thegoodpuppies said:


> Point taken... (if you meant it that way) that my dog's waste goes into the landscaping which means it is gone forever (minus evaporation via the water cycle), but mine... apparently I get to drink again! Yum! Maybe I can train my dogs to use the human toilet because most humans just don't cut if for me. Then, I won't feel bad about wasting water!


But clean tap water feeds your toilet water..


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I think it would be great to set up a house with a separated water supply & waste systems to utilize rainwater(for toilets, showers) and capture clean-ish wastewater for irrigation.
Codes won't allow it in most places, though.


----------



## thegoodpuppies (May 14, 2021)

F.A.A.C. Slim said:


> View attachment 77019
> 
> 
> My interest here was to see if the B of Wreck was going to suspend 2nd tier cuts to lower basin states based on the "double" counting of water in Powell & Mead. As you can see, Mead is only minutes away from crossing the threshold. And yes I do drink water, play golf, run rivers, flush my toilet etc. so please work with me here and avoid the side excursions.


Supposedly, they are pretending that Lake Powell's water has made its way into Lake Mead. 








A million-acre feet of water won't save Lake Powell. But the deal is still a win


It's an imperfect plan that solves nothing. But it's significant that all seven Colorado River states have agreed to temporarily boost Lake Powell.



www.azcentral.com





"The idea, however ill-conceived, is not to use Mead’s actual elevation to determine which shortage tier we’d be in, but rather as if that 480,000 acre-feet were in Mead and not Powell. It’s not clear how the federal Bureau of Reclamation, which operates the reservoirs, would make that calculation, but the outcome could have real consequences." I'm not political, but someone better whip out their calculator sooner than later because this situation is dire. 

Food for thought- if Flaming Gorge is providing water to our ill-stricken southwest desert (Lower CO basin), than technically we shouldn't include that water in rations as that water "belongs" to the Upper CO basin- right?

To watch a river/lake/reservoir, specifically your water source, dry up before your eyes is a pretty frightening and an eye-opening experience. But, so many take turning on the faucet, flushing a toilet, or washing their car for granted; they need to feel the pain in their wallets- maybe! I just read an article that even as gas prices soar, Americans are still all over the road just as before not cutting back on their driving habits. My students in Nevada (please don't go political on me... I can see that coming) think that our water comes from the Mississippi River. It's not their fault or even their parents' fault (how many parents actually talk about water resources?); how many classes teach the water cycle? 

As a country, too many people point fingers instead of trying to remedy the problem.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

BenSlaughter said:


> I think it would be great to set up a house with a separated water supply & waste systems to utilize rainwater(for toilets, showers) and capture clean-ish wastewater for irrigation.
> Codes won't allow it in most places, though.





BenSlaughter said:


> I think it would be great to set up a house with a separated water supply & waste systems to utilize rainwater(for toilets, showers) and capture clean-ish wastewater for irrigation.
> Codes won't allow it in most places, though.


Now that’s just speaking nonsense


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

MNichols said:


> At least they are trying...


Yes, and they've been at the forefront of water conservation (in the US) for a long time. If people have less water, they use less water...



BenSlaughter said:


> I think it would be great to set up a house with a separated water supply & waste systems to utilize rainwater(for toilets, showers) and capture clean-ish wastewater for irrigation.
> Codes won't allow it in most places, though.


Water reuse is a big thing in lots of places, and is even used here in the Denver Metro area where you may see signs saying not to drink the irrigation water. the "purple pipe's" a thing. Here's a search on "Purple Pipe water reuse."


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for that link good puppies, I knew there was mischief afoot


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> I think it would be great to set up a house with a separated water supply & waste systems to utilize rainwater(for toilets, showers) and capture clean-ish wastewater for irrigation.
> Codes won't allow it in most places, though.


I have a friend here, down the road in coaldale, his well is saline, only used for bathroom type things, he collects rainwater for drinking cooking and hauls water when it doesn't rain, which lately is a lot. Something seems to always need attention with his systems, but he has no other resources for water.. the people on either side of him pay to have water hauled to their cistern systems..


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

...and Mead drops below 1050’. Or did it? Where’s my calculator?


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

This is going to get interesting...


----------



## thegoodpuppies (May 14, 2021)

Nanko said:


> ...and Mead drops below 1050’. Or did it? Where’s my calculator?


It just did yesterday (05/20/22)!  

It's at 1049.81 ft. I was talking to a ranger a few weeks back and they said expect a drop of at least 1.5 ft per week, if not more, at least until the end of August.


----------

